# Just one of those days



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Saturday started out great with 8 small projects all in work at the same time and everything was going better than expected until when scraping glue off the the back side of a cutting board glue up I ran the putty knife into the side of my finger. I knew it was close so I had moved my fingers so if the putty knife slipped it would not hit one of them, wrong! I am wearing a really nice bandage now. Continueing with a bandaged finger more progress, another glue up done. I reached to take a gulp of my cold coffee and felt something move in my month so leaped out the shop door to spit it out. Too late, I felt a really sharp pain just before the coffee left my mouth. It was a bee that must have been swimming back strocks in my cup just before I drank. Running into the the house and to a mirror with my tongue hanging out like an old dog I pulled the stinger out of my now swelling tongue. Dang that hurt! The wife made me take an antihistamine to help stop the swelling and because I knew they make me a bit fuzzy in the head I knew that all the power equipment was off limits until tomorrow. What to do… Ok, I have a truck load of salvaged logs to unload so I backed up to the log pile with my finger and and tongue both throbling and began to unload the wood. The biggest log was a real bear to get out of the truck but when it finally came out it landed on my left foot and just to let the whole neighborhood know that the log was out and on my foot I screamed and it did not sound very delightful. Now limping back to the house and with a painfully swollen tongue and a throbing finger I decided that I would just go onto LumberJocks and hide out until its safe!


----------



## Hooligan__j (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow. And here I sit thinking I had a bad day….


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad day but, thanks for making my day seem so much better. LOL Seriously though, I hope your wounds heal quickly and tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow. Hollywood couldn't have made that up. The bright side is that tomorrow will almost certainly be better.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I would have given up after the bee sting. Take care


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow. I'm sorry for your pain but grateful for your sense of humor.

Thanks for making my day brighter.

Bothus


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

take the night off .
tomorrow will be a better day ( i hope ) !

my touchy-feely neighbor came by today ,
and told me the stars are moving to a new place ,
i'm not sure how he knows this , 
i just look up in the sky , they move from east to west .
so everything is aligning for you to recover !


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Just stay inside tomorrow! I would hate for anything else to happen to you. How you feel better soon.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry that you had such a day
glad you can see the funny side of it
glad that it make me smile to read it
always look at the brighte site of life as monthy pyton say
recover fast and take the next´s days of
in a week all is forgotten
and the battle begin´s again
take care and be safe

Dennis


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Dang.
Well look at the bright side…
...
...
...
Yea, I got nuthin…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I would back away from the computer before carpal tunnel or eye strain sets in!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings:
If I would have been there, I would of LMAO…. I love to see people in pain….it just makes me feel better..
Rules:.... Nevewr scrape glue with a putty knife… no no…. that's what glue scrapers are for…..
Always cover coffee cup with a folded shop towel.. keeps varments out!
Never mess with a log that's bigger than you….......get help, or rent a fork lift…
Take two Advil, and don't call anyone…......we really don't care…..lol lol.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW, was there a black cloud hanging over your house yesterday. i have done that with the putty knife. 
i now have a small piece of scrap metal 3 in by 2 in i use as a pull scraper to get glue off
here's hopping for a better day today


----------



## varmintjcl (Jan 4, 2010)

You mean your wife didn't offer to unload those logs for you?


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, that WAS a bad day. Or should I say 'mmmph llmpyjhhh lhmmhphhh'. Sorry, couldn't resist! 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't buy any lottery tickets. Hell, don't even get out of bed for the next couple of days.


----------



## Big_Bob (Mar 30, 2008)

Other than that how was your day?


----------

